# Stammgruppe sucht Stammgruppe (Horde)



## Sandader (7. August 2016)

*Heyho,*
ich suche zusammen mit 5 weiteren rl-Freunden eine Stammgruppe für die Legion Raids. Wir sind alle etwas älter und schon seit den Urzeiten von WoW immer mal wieder mehr oder weniger aktiv aber wenn dann erfolgreich am raiden gewesen.

Dabei wären:
2 Tanks (Pala/DK)
1 Heiler (Druid)
3 DD's (Hunter/Rogue/Warrior)
+ Twinks 

alles Level 100 (~ilvl700) 

 

Wir sind auf dem Server Tarren Mill (Eng) und würden gern in unserer Gilde bleiben.

Für mehr Infos einfach mal anschreiben!

              *Sandader#2949*


----------

